

Do iPhone Users Face a Draconian Future? - derekc
http://blog.louisgray.com/2010/05/do-iphone-users-face-draconian-future.html

======
ryandvm
They sure as hell have a draconian present.

~~~
percept
I don't really have any stake in this, but if you contrast the ethos of their
1984 commercial with some of the stuff happening now . . .

[Written on my MBP while listening to my iPod.]

~~~
hga
To quote guest InstaPundit blogger Stewart Baker
([http://pajamasmedia.com/instapundit/did-apple-reject-a-
polit...](http://pajamasmedia.com/instapundit/did-apple-reject-a-political-
candidates-app-because-it-defamed-henry-waxman-%c2%a0dear-steve-jobs/)):

" _Dear Steve Jobs: If you’re ever making a presentation and see a really fit
blonde woman running down the aisle with a hammer,_ get off the stage. _She’s
definitely looking for you._ "

------
logic
I don't see a draconian future ahead of me as an iPhone owner. I just
installed Android on my 3G last night (as a test; it's nowhere near ready for
day-to-day use yet, but it dual-boots, so you don't lose the iPhone OS), and
can see a very nice option for my "outdated hardware" coming in the next year.
:)

Ref: <http://linuxoniphone.blogspot.com/>

------
GiraffeNecktie
Overall I liked the article, but "draconian future"? Somebody at Google needs
to spend some quality time with their dictionary.

~~~
hga
Well, a minimum of politeness in public is expected.

Me, I might have said "near totalitarian present", echoing in part ryandvm's
comment. What really gets me, and could by many be counted as a final straw,
was Jobs saying "the platform needs a HyperCard" and then his personally
disproving RunRev's version: [http://www.runrev.com/company/runrev-
blog/revmobile-and-appl...](http://www.runrev.com/company/runrev-
blog/revmobile-and-apples-iphone-sdk-agreement/)

------
martythemaniak
I'm curious as to why Google's OTA music and app sync didn't get people more
interested yesterday. I was watching the keynote and all I could think was "oh
man, that's awesome. I never have to use posTunes again!"

~~~
Andys
For me, its because I am happy with how I handle music, the same way I have
for the last 10+ years: share mp3s with friends, buy the CDs online I like and
rip them to FLAC, or purchase download directly from some great artists.

Then copy the files between all my devices, as much as I like, using the usual
methods (USB, FTP, SCP..)

~~~
dannyr
What a seamless experience! ;-)

------
esponapule
yes as well as a present

